# Bukkit Plugin Problem



## Kollho (9. Apr 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe heute angefangen mit dem Java Programmieren es läuft auch alles Super außer wenn ich ein Bukkit Plugin schreib das mir in der Console angezeigt wird das es nicht geladen werden konnte.
Hier der Code:


```
package de.yahoo.****.meinplugin;

import org.bukkit.ChatColor;
import org.bukkit.command.Command;
import org.bukkit.command.CommandSender;
import org.bukkit.plugin.java.JavaPlugin;

public class meinplugin extends JavaPlugin{
	
public void onEnable(){
	this.getLogger().info("Das Plugin wurde erfolgreich geladen.");
	
}
	 

 
public void onDisable(){ 
	this.getLogger().info("Das Plugin wurde erfolgreich deaktiviert.");
}


public boolean onCommand(CommandSender sender, Command cmd, String commandLabel, String[] args){
	if(cmd.getName().equalsIgnoreCase("testmp")){ // Wenn der Spieler /testmp eingibt, dann tue das folgende...
			sender.sendMessage(ChatColor.BLUE + "Das Plugin ist erfolgreich geladen und erzeugt keine Probleme");

		}
	return true;
		
}

}
```
Die plugin.yml sieht so aus:

```
name: meinplugin
main: de.yahoo.***.meinplugin
version: 1.0

commands:
   testmp:
      description: Testet meinplugin ob es geladen wurde.
      usage: /testmp
```

Der MC log ist im Anhang.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

LG Tobi


----------



## Machareder (10. Apr 2014)

Hast du jemals davor mal programmiert?


> Ich habe heute angefangen mit dem Java Programmieren


 du hast heute angefangen?! Und willst gleich Plugins schreiben? Meinst du man lernt programmieren einfach so an einem Tag, damit man einfach mal schnell n Plugin schreiben kann?  Üben Üben Üben
Zu deinem Problem:


> org.bukkit.plugin.InvalidPluginException: Cannot find main class `de.yahoo.***.meinplugin'


sieht so aus als würde er deine klasse nicht finden. Entweder du hast dein package falsche eingegeben, rufst es falsch auf oder du hast es falsch abgespeichert. 
Edit: ausgebessert wegen nächsten beitrag... es wird keine main benötigt
Lektüre:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - index


----------



## hauptDev (10. Apr 2014)

Meinem Vorposter gebe ich in soweit recht, dass du dir erstmal die Basics aneignen solltest.

Eine Main-Methode ist hier allerdings unnötigt, da dass Plugin dynamisch geladen wird und selbst nicht Startpunkt der Applikation ist.
Dein Plugin kann einfach nicht geladen werden, weil irgendwas nicht mit deiner .jar stimmt. (eventuell kannst du die mal anhängen?) Ich nehme an deine Paketstruktur stimmt nicht wie angegeben!?

Weiterhin:
Klassennamen, also "meinplugin" sollte man groß schreiben (wenn du das aus einem Tutorial hast, such dir schnell ein anderes).

Weiterhin:
Plugin Tutorial - BukkitWiki
(man sollte offizielle Tuts immer vorziehen)

Grüße
hauptDev


----------



## Machareder (10. Apr 2014)

wow stimmt, man braucht echt keine main  man lernt immer was dazu ^^ hab mich aber mit der thematik noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt.


----------

